# Boat Rec



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Check your PM


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

What did you end up going with?


----------



## OKProfessor (Jul 16, 2020)

Haven't yet. Leaning toward a 19' blue wave bay though.


----------

